# Visiting st. Louis this week



## Pitboss 4 proseries (Sep 9, 2019)

Like the title says visiting on business any great restaurants around the arch area as we are staying very close by?? Or anything we should check out BBQ wise while here??


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Sep 9, 2019)

I like St. Louis style ribs.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 9, 2019)

Alot of great Italian places in a section of town called the hill . Not to far from the arch .


----------



## Didunoahme (Sep 9, 2019)

Have to go to pappys smokehouse, it’s a must.


----------



## krj (Sep 9, 2019)

Not barbecue related, but there's this place called Twisted Ranch that I wanna try if I ever get back to St Lou. Has like 30 different flavors of housemade ranch. They actually started selling three types at Wally not long ago.

Also, look up provel cheese.


----------



## DCOOZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Pappy's definitely over hyped in my opinion. Brisket sliced thin as sandwich meat.


----------



## Braz (Sep 10, 2019)

I have a Twitter friend who is an expert on the STL restaurant scene. I have lobbed your question to him and will pass the info along.


----------



## Braz (Sep 10, 2019)

My STL friend replied:
"The easy answer is Sugarfire Smokehouse, which is downtown near the arch. My preference is Pappy’s, a couple miles west just by the Saint Louis University."


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 10, 2019)

Sugarfire and Pappy's are definitely the big players, but don't be afraid to check out some of the smaller joints. Charlotte's Rib in Chesterfield is just a small storefront in a strip mall, but IMO offers some of the best "St. Louis" style BBQ in the city.


----------



## Pitboss 4 proseries (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks guys for the recommendations we checked out Sugarfire today and are going to hit Pappy's tommorow. We all agreed Sugarfire was very good  turkey was fantastic as well as the brisket. Ribs were ok but the other two definitely fit the bill.


----------

